# Aflac !!!!!!!!!



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2009)

The duck is up to no good again.

I need some help or advice guys. I'm setting up a new business venture and am fixing to have to set up a web site soon. I've set up one or two sites 3-4 years ago with some jack in the box ready made design software. I don't remember what it was. Things have changed a lot since then both on the net and with software both. Can anyone recommend a good ready made for dummies software package that is easy to use and has good options ? I've look at some, but they just don't allow me to insert objects where i want or the editing features are limited. I can learn the software i just don't want something where i'm trying to figure code or some complitated mess like that.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Fournines (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe try Google Sites?

http://sites.google.com/


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2009)

4-9's , Long time no see. Welcome back.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2009)

Try webmonkey for resources http://www.webmonkey.com/


----------



## Noxx (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, if you need any help updating your website, just let me know


----------



## Fournines (Jul 20, 2009)

Palladium said:


> 4-9's , Long time no see. Welcome back.



Thanks Palladium!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I need some kind of ready made software with templetes, But the templetes need to be editable. Maybe just a blank web page to start but with the option to add this and that where i want it. The only place you can add it with templetes is where the software already has it placed on the screen. I want the option to paste and cut at will. I know their is a program out there somewhere set up like that.


----------



## lmills148 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.pagebreeze.com/ 
it has a free version a super easy html editor a handfull of templates etc etc ... and you can build it before you buy your domain name
Lloyd


----------



## Palladium (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Lloyd. Welcome back. 
Haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 25, 2009)

My it has been awhile for some of us..... :lol:


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey frogger.....good to see ya
It had been awhile hasn't it


----------



## Palladium (Jul 25, 2009)

Froggy, How the hell has life been treating you. What you doing these days. Update us.
Glad you stopped by stranger.


----------



## lmills148 (Jul 28, 2009)

I spent the last year getting my masters electrical license, I havent had much time for any hobbies.. I expect the next year i'll be focusing on building a business but... good to see you guys are still here I am going to try to make a point to stop by more often, I actuallly came back to give away some of my stuff but the more i read the more I look forward to when i can get back into this... you all have grown in leaps and bounds from when I was active.


----------

